# leo, raptor X various



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

hey guys. looking at getting a male raptor for next years breeding. what would i get with
Raptor X Blizzard
Raptor X choc albino
Raptor X sunglow
Raptor X Hypo Tangerine
Raptor x SHTCTB

and same again with a normal replacing the raptor.
thanx in advance and sorry for wanting to know so many. i really am struggling to get my head around genetics no matter how much i read!

Thanx
Adam


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Advanced Genetics Wizard

try the link above ^


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, RAPTOR is Eclipse (recessive) Tremper Albino (recessive) that is selectively bred for the Patternless Reverse Stripe and Tangerine pattern/colouring. 

A blizzard doesn't have any of those traits, so you'd get normals het for Blizzard, Eclipse and Albino - they might (because of the selective breeding) show odd patterns or enhanced orange colouring.

Chocolate Albino is a low-incubation-temperature Tremper albino, so crossing a RAPTOR to one would get you Tremper Albinos het Eclipse - they might have odd patterns or tangerine colour, too. You'd only get more chocolate albinos if you incubated at the lower end of the temperature scale (which gives you females, by the way). 

Sunglow is a Hypo albino (usually Tremper - don't buy a Bell Sunglow or Rainwater Sunglow if you want albino offspring). That'd make you Hypo Albinos het Eclipse - and they might well be very tangerine, and odd patterns are possible.

Hypo Tangerine will probably produce more Hypo Tangerines het for Albino and Eclipse.

And Superhypo Tangerine Carrottail Baldie will produce Hypo Tangerines het for Albino and Eclipse.

Putting "normal" in... well, normal X blizzard = normals het blizzard.
Normal X Albino = normals het albino
Normal X Sunglow = Hypos het albino
Normal X Hypo Tangerine = Normals and Hypos which may have enhanced tangerine colouring.
Normal X SHTCTB = Hypos which may have enhanced tangerine colouring


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Advanced Genetics Wizard
> 
> try the link above ^


But doesn't that Genetics Wizard only work if you ALREADY know the "rules" of how the genes combine (and what actually MAKES each of those morphs) ... and thus don't actually need the wizard to work it out for you?

If I'm using it right, you have to tell it how many abnormal traits there are (and no, RAPTOR isn't one mutation) and it's only set up to deal with dominant, codominant and recessive - it can't deal with the selectively bred polygenic ones (you don't get "het tangerine".)


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

Ssthisto 1 word lady. LEGEND. thanx hunny


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Ssthisto; I sense some aggression there - chill out :blowup:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nah, no aggression. The program's quite a good one, and I think there ought to be a thread with a link to a program like that, with the "rules" for major genetic morphs written out (so people know what's dominant, what's recessive and so on) so that people CAN calculate it for themselves.

But if you don't know the rules, having a program that needs you to TELL it the rules isn't going to help you too much. You need a program that knows the rules - or you need to be told the rules so you know how to tell it next time.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

yeah I get what you're saying I agree it would help with so many Q's about expected outcomes. I got stuck on it when I posted on here. I find it easy now, but like you said with the RAPTOR morph for example it's not very easy to input the data to get reliable outcomes.

:naughty:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Raptor X Blizzard = Normal/aberrant (het)-albino,eclipse,blizzard.

Raptor X albino = Normal/aberrant albino (het)-eclipse.

Raptor X albino hypo = ROUGHTLY 50%Normal/aberrant albino.50%albino hypo (het)-eclipse. 

Raptor X Hypo tangerine = ROUGHTLY 50%Normal/aberrant (het)-albino,eclipse.50%hypo (het)-albino eclipse.

Raptor x SHTCTB = ROUGHHTLY 50%Normal/aberrant (het)-albino,eclipse.50%hypo of strain (het)-albino,eclipse.

Leo's with tangerine parents will be influanced by the tangerine.

All leo's that have RAPTOR ancestory like the above will all be trait carriers of Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.

AND.

Normal X Blizzard = Normal (het)-blizzard.

Normal X Albino = Normal (het)-albino.

Normal X Albino hypo = ROUGHTLY 50%Normal (het)-albino.50%hypo (het)-albino.

Normal X Hypo tangerine = ROUGHTLY 50%Normal.50%hypo

Normal X SHTCTB = ROUGHTLY 50%normal.50%hypo of strain.

Leo's with tangerine parents will be influanced by the tangerine.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, very interesting :2thumb:


----------

